# Need Intel on Killdeer Plains Controlled Hunt. Zone F, Parking Area F



## Robert H (Dec 8, 2021)

Hello all, was lucky enough to get selected for Killdeer for a late gun hunt. Haven't been there since the 90s. Several different parking spots but looks like there are 8-10 hunters sharing a zone. Is it a mad dash to a preferred spot or are you kept within a smaller area within the zone? Anyone been to this zone before? Any info on where the deer tend to move would be appreciated of course. Thanks in advance!


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

They used to send you to the same parking lot but put you in specific areas. Daughter has a hunt there next weekend. She called out there and talked to one of the field managers. She was told there would be other hunters in her area. They want you to shot as many deer up to six if you can. All deer have to be quartered there. No spine or brain can leave the area. All deer will be tested for CWD and they will provide results within the month. Also if you shoot a deer and want it mounted it has to go a CWD certified taxidermist. What area did you draw?


----------



## Robert H (Dec 8, 2021)

capt.scott said:


> They used to send you to the same parking lot but put you in specific areas. Daughter has a hunt there next weekend. She called out there and talked to one of the field managers. She was told there would be other hunters in her area. They want you to shot as many deer up to six if you can. All deer have to be quartered there. No spine or brain can leave the area. All deer will be tested for CWD and they will provide results within the month. Also if you shoot a deer and want it mounted it has to go a CWD certified taxidermist. What area did you draw?


Unit F. Parking lot F. That's strange about having to debone on site. Was at Plumbrook a few years back and they didn't have us do that.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

They found CWD in their deer herd. So they are checking every deer harvested in the area. I will check her map on unit you are hunting. Have been there quite a few times on youth hunts and always had different areas. Always a good hunt everytime.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Me and Misses were there for the last archery hunt of the year and she killed a decent 9 point that we had them check right there taking the samples they needed and then we took the deer to a CWD certified processor . We returned the following week and i shot a doe which it was also checked and they took samples and as we were there the Game Warden explained to us that we had 24 hours to take the deer to any CWD certified processor that we wanted to in the state . Well it was plenty cold so he told us to look on the ODNR website and see if anybody was close so we did and in geauga county there was custom deer meats so thats where we took it . Also lots of deer and if you wanna talk PM me your number , Good Luck !


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

0utwest said:


> Me and Misses were there for the last archery hunt of the year and she killed a decent 9 point that we had them check right there taking the samples they needed and then we took the deer to a CWD certified processor . We returned the following week and i shot a doe which it was also checked and they took samples and as we were there the Game Warden explained to us that we had 24 hours to take the deer to any CWD certified processor that we wanted to in the state . Well it was plenty cold so he told us to look on the ODNR website and see if anybody was close so we did and in geauga county there was custom deer meats so thats where we took it . Also lots of deer and if you wanna talk PM me your number , Good Luck !


Curious if you got the result of the testing back?


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Not yet but will check this week and let you guys know .


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

0utwest said:


> Not yet but will check this week and let you guys know .


Thank you


----------



## Matt D (Apr 14, 2004)

Just FYI that the "red tag" is not the red tag of old. they are hunting it way harder than they ever had and the effects of that are showing. Still a lot of deer in there but my guess is that due to the restrictions on butchering and such that people are being ay pickier then in the past now. Last weekend they hunted it on Saturday. We own land that adjoins it. Lots of people in the red tag but the amount of shooting was very low. Just sharing experience from what it is normally like and what it has been like recently. Good luck with your hunt and you will see deer, that's for sure.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

capt.scott said:


> Curious if you got the result of the testing back?


Just checked and our deer specimen numbers 2514 and 2519 showed no trace of CWD .


----------

